# GH CHANGES YOUR GENETICS by Alex Kikel



## Lee11 (Jul 13, 2021)

Growth hormone -tips, I wanted to bring up something that I have NEVER seen anyone in our industry talk about (that being said I did not discover or invent this haha so don't give me too much credit.) But its how growth hormone actually changes you at a GENETIC LEVEL long term. Before we move on, remember, growth hormone, like all drugs, have both ACUTE and CHRONIC actions - this is completely different than its half life.
..
In the case of GH, it actually has a massive genetic cascade that alters lipolytic processes MASSIVELY. I believe it was Jessica Schwartz's group that really dove deep into prolonged GH treatment actually inhibiting genes associated with lipid and cholesterol biosynthesis. The actual cascade itself is freaking COMPLEX as hell but essentially we see it to be as follows:
GH binds to its receptor -> activates JAK2 -> activates STAT -> downstream activation of the ERK1/2 pathway along with DOZENS of kinases which then leads to even more cascades, regulators, feedback loops, signal amplifiers, etc-.yeah that's as summarized as I can make it and not gloss over EVERYTHING.
..
This entire cascade leads to the genetic alterations that
1. reduce the expression of lipid-accumulation genes -> C/EBPa, PPARy, FAS, FABP.
2. and enhance the expression of lipid-reduction genes -> adipor2, SOCS2, adiponectin.
..
Again this is the tip of the iceberg of this subject but growth hormone literally ALTERS your genetic ability to store body fat. In the literature they literally are looking at it interfering with preadipocytes (AKA stopping fat cells from actually even growing in the first place!)
..
This genetic cascade of growth hormone is one that I have been obsessed and entrenched with over the last few months and I plan on spending the rest of my life understanding every damn enzymatic/genetic/encoding/etc interaction with this hormone!


----------



## acxel (Aug 22, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## Strikeclinch (Aug 22, 2021)

Very interesting yes


----------



## CJ (Aug 22, 2021)

He a co-host on Beast Fitness Radio podcast if anyone would like to hear more on his thoughts.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 22, 2021)

It doesn't change your genetics. That's a bit of a false statement.

That would mean that it changes your DNA which it doesn't or at least not from any study that I've ever read.

I have read a few studies that says that it could damage DNA cells however.

I'd love to see some sort of factual backing to this guy's opinion because it's interesting as it sounds, I I haven't seen anything factual that supports it.

I mean essentially if you can do this, you could eventually breed a superhuman... hypothetically

Here are a few studies that I saved a while back when I was researching it a bit.

Excess growth hormone suppresses DNA damage repair in epithelial cells

Gene regulation by growth hormone



Maybe @MrRippedZilla has ran across this?


----------



## Xxplosive (Aug 29, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> It doesn't change your genetics. That's a bit of a false statement.
> 
> That would mean that it changes your DNA which it doesn't or at least not from any study that I've ever read.
> 
> ...



Ya. As much as i want to believe this, its not based on anything. I would love for it to be true.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 29, 2021)

Shit if true, i need some gh to help lower my cholesterol???   Um ive talked to Alex a few times over the years and follow him on various social media places, but ive never heard this, and will have to ask him


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 29, 2021)

I’ve seen it transform a guy. This guy had used gear for 20 years and wasn’t that impressive. 7 or 8 months on GH and he looks amazing 

What’s the downside to GH?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 29, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I’ve seen it transform a guy. This guy had used gear for 20 years and wasn’t that impressive. 7 or 8 months on GH and he looks amazing
> 
> What’s the downside to GH?


Increased blood pressure, holding water to the point it makes u sick, there are so many horrible sides its crazy, headaches, heart issues, kidney issues 

 but for some they never get those... 

High blood sugar

Then we all sang: 

* i think im turning diabetic i really think so!!!"


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 29, 2021)

Sounds terrible 
Never looked into it. Better stick with test and deca


----------



## j2048b (Aug 29, 2021)

But honestly im a hyper responder to certain items makes me want to try gh at a very very lo.dosage to see IF it would actually lower my cholesterol as thats what i got from alex' words in the first poat....having high insulin myself at times as seen on bw, makes me wonder if oerhaps gh might even shit out


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

j2048b said:


> But honestly im a hyper responder to certain items makes me want to try gh at a very very lo.dosage to see IF it would actually lower my cholesterol as thats what i got from alex' words in the first poat....having high insulin myself at times as seen on bw, makes me wonder if oerhaps gh might even shit out


Currently on GH; 4iu a day, but recently bumped up to 8iu just to see if it will yield better results. I can say definitively that I've seen no change in my cholesterol numbers.

That's not to say that you won't see a change... Only giving my anecdotal report.

GH does effect my insulin sensitivity, even at 4iu. So not sure I'd ever recommend it to "even out" your existing high insulin. Again, purely my opinion.. as I'm not sure if your circumstance would result in different effects from what I've seen so far.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 29, 2021)

Two words: Dave Polumbo.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Two words: Dave Polumbo.


Can't stand that dude. He's a snake and a shill... wonder if he got that way before or after the GH gut. 😂


----------



## j2048b (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Currently on GH; 4iu a day, but recently bumped up to 8iu just to see if it will yield better results. I can say definitively that I've seen no change in my cholesterol numbers.
> 
> That's not to say that you won't see a change... Only giving my anecdotal report.
> 
> GH does effect my insulin sensitivity, even at 4iu. So not sure I'd ever recommend it to "even out" your existing high insulin. Again, purely my opinion.. as I'm not sure if your circumstance would result in different effects from what I've seen so far.


Yeah thats always been my concern, i dont want to become a diabetic or add metformin or have to manage my blood sugar or insulin to the point of adding items to combat them just to add t4 or t3 or yada yada yada, the list can continue to climb....


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Yeah thats always been my concern, i dont want to become a diabetic or add metformin or have to manage my blood sugar or insulin to the point of adding items to combat them just to add t4 or t3 or yada yada yada, the list can continue to climb....


It's possible to recover insulin sensitivity via diet; I recently did it myself. I can tell you how I did it, but make no mistake... it was anything but a pleasant experience.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's possible to recover insulin sensitivity via diet; I recently did it myself. I can tell you how I did it, but make no mistake... it was anything but a pleasant experience.


Yeah i mean nothing comes easy there should always be a bit of work in it, but would have metformin helped? Or even slacking off carbs?


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Yeah i mean nothing comes easy there should always be a bit of work in it, but would have metformin helped? Or even slacking off carbs?


Not sure about metformin, but I can tell you I didn't have any measurable success with Berberine.

Here is what worked for me in the end. If you want to know what didn't work then I can write that out too, but it will be a much longer post 😂.

This looks simple, and in principle it is... but let me tell you that this is very hard mentally. I literally broke down emotionally at one point for like 10 minutes... it was mostly the lack of carbs that triggered me. This was the first time in my life I ever experienced something like that. Hopefully you don't get any mental impact from this, but just pay close attention to your mood from moment to moment.

*Here's what I did*
0. Get blood glucose monitor.. measure fasted after waking up, and spot check 2 hours after 2 or 3 of your daily meals. Track the general trend of serum glucose... you will use this trend to make assumptions if you feel insulin sensitivity is improving or not.

1. LISS cardio every morning, and again for 10-15 minutes immediately after each meal. You will eventually not be able to keep this up. Take 3 days off to rest from cardio, and resume at a reduced daily frequency.

2. Continue to lift as heavy as this dietary change will let you. It's important to really push hard during this time.

3. Fasted for 3 days; water only

4. 4-6 week Carnivore diet, or very close to it (<= 15g carbs per day). Calories should be reduced to 50% of maintenance. If you are sensitive to dietary cholesterol, then it's going to take a big hit during this time but will bounce back immediately after resuming your normal diet.

5. Post diet, Very slow re-introduction of carbs (i.e. 20-25g per week) only fiberous carbs... Nothing starchy. As carbs start to reach 150g, start slowly adding starches and grains. Keep majority of carbs from veggies/fiberous based.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Not sure about metformin, but I can tell you I didn't have any measurable success with Berberine.
> 
> Here is what worked for me in the end. If you want to know what didn't work then I can write that out too, but it will be a much longer post 😂.
> 
> ...


Dear Lord all for some growth hormone usage? Na bruh...let me eat my doughnuts, and suck down all the beers i want, id rather live life than suffer through it... jk!!😂

I wonder why berbine didnt work? (Extended release metformin might of helped? ??)

Is that at 4iu daily? If so what time is it taken?

How did u manage 15 min of cardio after every meal? Id be jobless....

And no carbs id be divorced and dead....my brain would literaly stop working and throw in water fasts? 

#Forgetaboutit


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Dear Lord all for some growth hormone usage? Na bruh...let me eat my doughnuts, and suck down all the beers i want, id rather live life than suffer through it... jk!!😂
> 
> I wonder why berbine didnt work? (Extended release metformin might of helped? ??)
> 
> ...


No, I did all that to fix my insulin sensitivity in general. The growth hormone just made the process harder/longer than if I wasn't on GH.

Technically I take 3.75iu; vial is 15iu and I use 1.6ml to mix it, and I use 20u as my injection (insulin syringe). I take it when I get up to pee around 3am, and again at around 2pm. However that's not how I'd use GH now if I was concerned about insulin resistance... I'm wiser/more well researched now.

Regarding the cardio... I work from home, and I've modified my treadmill to hold monitors and my laptop docking station. So I can work while I'm doing cardio if I have to.

And yes, the lack of carbs did feel like it broke my brain during that time. Because this isn't keto... This was literally no carbs, and then a 50% calorie reduction on top of that. And trust me, I tried all kinds of things to not go so extreme... but none of the less extreme methods worked for me.


----------



## Xxplosive (Aug 29, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Yeah i mean nothing comes easy there should always be a bit of work in it, but would have metformin helped? Or even slacking off carbs?



Gh releases fatty acids by converting them to glucose in your liver and releasing them to the blood stream for use- thats how your blood sugar gets raised.

Metformin/berberine lower it, and my theory is that it signals for your body to use it or piss it out.

You can also switch to keto and it will do the same thing if you dont want to use metformin or berberine. Keto has been proven to reverse Type II diabetes over time.


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 29, 2021)

It gives me pimples...


----------

